# Firefox and Pidgin won't connect; ipv6 problem?

## Masterofpsi

I'm on ~x86, running wpa_supplicant with an ATI wireless card.

I recently upgraded to Python 2.6 and updated a bunch of packages with python-updater. One of the big changes was moving from baselayout to OpenRC. When I boot with OpenRC, one of the messages I get is "net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive."

But now when I try to access the Internet with Pidgin, I can't seem to connect to any of my IM providers. Firefox was a similar case, except I could connect to some sites--Wikipedia and Google both worked.

The error that Firefox gives is the "Address Not Found" error:

```

Address Not Found

Firefox can't find the server at website.com.

The browser could not find the host server for the provided address.

    * Did you make a mistake when typing the domain? (e.g. "ww.mozilla.org" instead of "www.mozilla.org")

    * Are you certain this domain address exists?  Its registration may have expired.

    * Are you unable to browse other sites?  Check your network connection and DNS server settings.

    * Is your computer or network protected by a firewall or proxy?  Incorrect settings can interfere with Web browsing.

```

Pidgin gives me a "temporary failure in name resolution" error.

I also know that my general Internet connection is working; I can connect with IRC and I can emerge. FURTHERMORE, I discovered that I could make Firefox work by going to "about:config" and setting "network.dns.disableIPv6" to true.

After the update, I had something like 21 files to look at in /etc. One of these was /etc/protocols, which merged by simply moving the new one in place of the old one. I think that maybe something went wrong in that process.

I have already emerge --sync'd and re-emerged wpa_supplicant, dhcpcd, and wireless-tools.

Does anyone know how to help?

Here is my current /etc/protocols:s

```

# /etc/protocols

#

# Internet (IP) protocols definition file

#

# See protocols(5) for more info

# See also http://www.iana.org/assignments/protocol-numbers

#

ip      0       IP              # internet protocol, pseudo protocol number

#hopopt 0       HOPOPT          # hop-by-hop options for ipv6

icmp    1       ICMP            # internet control message protocol

igmp    2       IGMP            # internet group management protocol

ggp     3       GGP             # gateway-gateway protocol

ipencap 4       IP-ENCAP        # IP encapsulated in IP (officially ``IP'')

st      5       ST              # ST datagram mode

tcp     6       TCP             # transmission control protocol

cbt     7       CBT             # CBT, Tony Ballardie <A.Ballardie@cs.ucl.ac.uk>

egp     8       EGP             # exterior gateway protocol

igp     9       IGP             # any private interior gateway (Cisco: for IGRP)

bbn-rcc 10      BBN-RCC-MON     # BBN RCC Monitoring

nvp     11      NVP-II          # Network Voice Protocol

pup     12      PUP             # PARC universal packet protocol

argus   13      ARGUS           # ARGUS

emcon   14      EMCON           # EMCON

xnet    15      XNET            # Cross Net Debugger

chaos   16      CHAOS           # Chaos

udp     17      UDP             # user datagram protocol

mux     18      MUX             # Multiplexing protocol

dcn     19      DCN-MEAS        # DCN Measurement Subsystems

hmp     20      HMP             # host monitoring protocol

prm     21      PRM             # packet radio measurement protocol

xns-idp 22      XNS-IDP         # Xerox NS IDP

trunk-1 23      TRUNK-1         # Trunk-1

trunk-2 24      TRUNK-2         # Trunk-2

leaf-1  25      LEAF-1          # Leaf-1

leaf-2  26      LEAF-2          # Leaf-2

rdp     27      RDP             # "reliable datagram" protocol

irtp    28      IRTP            # Internet Reliable Transaction Protocol

iso-tp4 29      ISO-TP4         # ISO Transport Protocol Class 4

netblt  30      NETBLT          # Bulk Data Transfer Protocol

mfe-nsp 31      MFE-NSP         # MFE Network Services Protocol

merit-inp       32      MERIT-INP       # MERIT Internodal Protocol

sep     33      SEP             # Sequential Exchange Protocol

3pc     34      3PC             # Third Party Connect Protocol

idpr    35      IDPR            # Inter-Domain Policy Routing Protocol

xtp     36      XTP             # Xpress Tranfer Protocol

ddp     37      DDP             # Datagram Delivery Protocol

idpr-cmtp       38      IDPR-CMTP       # IDPR Control Message Transport Proto

tp++    39      TP++            # TP++ Transport Protocol

il      40      IL              # IL Transport Protocol

ipv6    41      IPv6            # IPv6

sdrp    42      SDRP            # Source Demand Routing Protocol

ipv6-route      43      IPv6-Route      # Routing Header for IPv6

ipv6-frag       44      IPv6-Frag       # Fragment Header for IPv6

idrp    45      IDRP            # Inter-Domain Routing Protocol

rsvp    46      RSVP            # Reservation Protocol

gre     47      GRE             # General Routing Encapsulation

mhrp    48      MHRP            # Mobile Host Routing Protocol

bna     49      BNA             # BNA

esp     50      ESP             # encapsulating security payload

ah      51      AH              # authentication header

i-nlsp  52      I-NLSP          # Integrated Net Layer Security TUBA

swipe   53      SWIPE           # IP with Encryption

narp    54      NARP            # NBMA Address Resolution Protocol

mobile  55      MOBILE          # IP Mobility

tlsp    56      TLSP            # Transport Layer Security Protocol

skip    57      SKIP            # SKIP

ipv6-icmp       58      IPv6-ICMP       # ICMP for IPv6

ipv6-nonxt      59      IPv6-NoNxt      # No Next Header for IPv6

ipv6-opts       60      IPv6-Opts       # Destination Options for IPv6

#       61                      # any host internal protocol

cftp    62      CFTP            # CFTP

#       63                      # any local network

sat-expak       64      SAT-EXPAK       # SATNET and Backroom EXPAK

kryptolan       65      KRYPTOLAN       # Kryptolan

rvd     66      RVD             # MIT Remote Virtual Disk Protocol

ippc    67      IPPC            # Internet Pluribus Packet Core

#       68                      # any distributed filesystem

sat-mon 69      SAT-MON         # SATNET Monitoring

visa    70      VISA            # VISA Protocol

ipcv    71      IPCV            # Internet Packet Core Utility

cpnx    72      CPNX            # Computer Protocol Network Executive

cphb    73      CPHB            # Computer Protocol Heart Beat

wsn     74      WSN             # Wang Span Network

pvp     75      PVP             # Packet Video Protocol

br-sat-mon      76      BR-SAT-MON      # Backroom SATNET Monitoring

sun-nd  77      SUN-ND          # SUN ND PROTOCOL-Temporary

wb-mon  78      WB-MON          # WIDEBAND Monitoring

wb-expak        79      WB-EXPAK        # WIDEBAND EXPAK

iso-ip  80      ISO-IP          # ISO Internet Protocol

vmtp    81      VMTP            # Versatile Message Transport

secure-vmtp     82      SECURE-VMTP     # SECURE-VMTP

vines   83      VINES           # VINES

ttp     84      TTP             # TTP

nsfnet-igp      85      NSFNET-IGP      # NSFNET-IGP

dgp     86      DGP             # Dissimilar Gateway Protocol

tcf     87      TCF             # TCF

eigrp   88      EIGRP           # Enhanced Interior Routing Protocol (Cisco)

ospf    89      OSPFIGP         # Open Shortest Path First IGP

sprite-rpc      90      Sprite-RPC      # Sprite RPC Protocol

larp    91      LARP            # Locus Address Resolution Protocol

mtp     92      MTP             # Multicast Transport Protocol

ax.25   93      AX.25           # AX.25 Frames

ipip    94      IPIP            # IP-within-IP Encapsulation Protocol

micp    95      MICP            # Mobile Internetworking Control Pro.

scc-sp  96      SCC-SP          # Semaphore Communications Sec. Pro.

etherip 97      ETHERIP         # Ethernet-within-IP Encapsulation

encap   98      ENCAP           # Yet Another IP encapsulation

#       99                      # any private encryption scheme

gmtp    100     GMTP            # GMTP

ifmp    101     IFMP            # Ipsilon Flow Management Protocol

pnni    102     PNNI            # PNNI over IP

pim     103     PIM             # Protocol Independent Multicast

aris    104     ARIS            # ARIS

scps    105     SCPS            # SCPS

qnx     106     QNX             # QNX

a/n     107     A/N             # Active Networks

ipcomp  108     IPComp          # IP Payload Compression Protocol

snp     109     SNP             # Sitara Networks Protocol

compaq-peer     110     Compaq-Peer     # Compaq Peer Protocol

ipx-in-ip       111     IPX-in-IP       # IPX in IP

carp    112     CARP    vrrp            # Common Address Redundancy Protocol

pgm     113     PGM             # PGM Reliable Transport Protocol

#       114                     # any 0-hop protocol

l2tp    115     L2TP            # Layer Two Tunneling Protocol

ddx     116     DDX             # D-II Data Exchange

iatp    117     IATP            # Interactive Agent Transfer Protocol

st      118     ST              # Schedule Transfer

srp     119     SRP             # SpectraLink Radio Protocol

uti     120     UTI             # UTI

smp     121     SMP             # Simple Message Protocol

sm      122     SM              # SM

ptp     123     PTP             # Performance Transparency Protocol

isis    124     ISIS            # ISIS over IPv4

fire    125     FIRE

crtp    126     CRTP            # Combat Radio Transport Protocol

crudp   127     CRUDP           # Combat Radio User Datagram

sscopmce        128     SSCOPMCE

iplt    129     IPLT

sps     130     SPS             # Secure Packet Shield

pipe    131     PIPE            # Private IP Encapsulation within IP

sctp    132     SCTP            # Stream Control Transmission Protocol

fc      133     FC              # Fibre Channel

#       134-254                 # Unassigned

pfsync  240     PFSYNC          # PF Synchronization

#       255                     # Reserved

divert  258     DIVERT          # Divert pseudo-protocol [non IANA]

```

For prudency's sake, here's my /etc/conf.d/net:

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

# eth0

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules_eth0=( "dhcpcd" )

# wlan0

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

```

And finally, my /etc/make.conf:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -combine"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.cyberuse.com/gentoo/"

USE="

X

aac

acpi

alsa

bash-completion

bluetooth

branding

bzip2

cdparanoia

cdr

cracklib

crypt

css

cvs

dbus

doc

dri

dv

dvd

dvdr

emacs

encode

fbcon

ffmpeg

flac

firefox

gif

gzip

hal

ipod

jabber

jadetex

java6

javascript

jpeg

lame

latex

libnotify

mad

midi

mime

mp3

mpeg

ncurses

nsplugin

offensive

ogg

opengl

pda

pdf

png

quicktime

rss

smp

spell

subversion

svg

theora

unicode

usb

vcd

vnc

vorbis

wifi

xscreensaver

-debug

-examples

-gnome

-kde3

-kde4

-minimal

-old-linux

-oss

"

LINGUAS="en"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fbdev vesa"

INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics keyboard evdev"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

```

----------

## bonitavarma

I just found a bug (or maybe just -not-for-this-time-technology-issue-) that causing my notebook won’t browse anywhere. I found this bug this morning when I’m trying to connect my notebook (which now become my father/sister notebook) on his office …

Here are the symptoms:

   1. I plugged the Wired LAN cable

   2. I succesfully connected to DHCP server

   3. I got an IP address

   4. But I can’t browse anywhere! Firefox keeps telling me that she is “Waiting for google.com…”

So, with a little search on google (from another PC of course), I found that the bug is somehow associated with IPv6 DNS binding (or something like that, I’m not the expert here). So, the solution is go to Firefox, open “about:config” on the Address bar, and from the filter find “ipv6″. This will come with a line “network.dns.disableIPv6″. Double click that line so the Value will changed into “True” and restart Firefox.

Hope this will help someone ^^

PS: There is someone out there that suggesting if I want to disable ipv6 system-wide, then I should put a line “blacklist ipv6″ on /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist. I still don’t know how to test this, but for now I think my Dad is only need Firefox to run properly …^^

----------

## Masterofpsi

Right, I already knew that I could fix it by disabling ipv6 in Firefox. But this is more of a workaround than anything, because:

1. I shouldn't have to disable ipv6 under any circumstances

2. My IM client, Pidgin, which I rely on heavily, does not have such a workaround, and is not working.

----------

## Masterofpsi

Anyone? I just tried to connect to someone's ipv6-only router tonight and couldn't. And Pidgin is still not working.

I know it's some kind of dns error. Does anyone know how this could have happened when it was working before? It's still working just fine on my Ubuntu partition.

----------

## Masterofpsi

OK, so I found an acceptable workaround. In /etc/conf.d/net, I added these lines:

```

dhcp_wlan0="nodns"

dns_servers_wlan0="208.67.222.222. 208.67.220.220" #OpenDNS servers.

```

So now I'm using OpenDNS for DNS lookup. That solved the problem. But I don't want to consider this fixed because I don't know what caused the problem in the first place, and I don't have the option of using my home router for DNS lookup anymore.

----------

